# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  اموزش رایگان کل شیمی آلی سه کتاب

## ZAh_Akb

****متن این تاپیک توسط نویسنده پاک شد***

----------


## Khatereh 6420

دستت درد نکنه 
دمت گرم

----------


## Mahsa.TS

کلاساش خوب هست؟؟؟ واسه یکی از دوستام میخوام!

----------


## scorpion2020

> کلاساش خوب هست؟؟؟ واسه یکی از دوستام میخوام!


perfect!!!!!!!

----------


## _Joseph_

> کلاساش خوب هست؟؟؟ واسه یکی از دوستام میخوام!


*ببین کلاسش عالیه واقعا ولی برای کسی که از شیمی فقط اسمش رو شنیده به درد نمیخوره بابایی از صفر میگه  برای کسی که هیچی نمیدونه  ولی آقاجانی از صفر میگه  برای کسی که یه چیزایی میدونسته ولی یادش رفته ریتم کلاس اقاجانی و نکاتش واقعا محشره*

----------


## _Joseph_

کد تخفیف رو باید کجا وارد کنیم ؟؟

----------


## scorpion2020

دوستان به عنوان کسی که الان تقریبا هشت ماه میشه شاگردشم حتما هرچی میگه بنویسید شاید خودش پراکنده ونامنظم بگه ولی تو یه کاغذ بنویسید بعدا یه جا جزوه یادداشت کنید نکاتش خیلی به کار ادم میاد و همونطور که جوزف گفت بر خلاف بابایی  برای خیلی ضعیفا مناسب نیست برا همین من اول سال کلاس بابایی رو با این تعویض کردم ،اسید باز و الکتروشیمیش عالی بود فرصت کردید اونم پیدا کنید یه جا ببینید

----------


## _Joseph_

> بزن روی تسویه حساب بعدش یه گزینه هست برای تخفیف اونجا کد رو بزن


ممنون

----------


## Nine

> دوستان به عنوان کسی که الان تقریبا هشت ماه میشه شاگردشم حتما هرچی میگه بنویسید شاید خودش پراکنده ونامنظم بگه ولی تو یه کاغذ بنویسید بعدا یه جا جزوه یادداشت کنید نکاتش خیلی به کار ادم میاد و همونطور که جوزف گفت بر خلاف بابایی  برای خیلی ضعیفا مناسب نیست برا همین من اول سال کلاس بابایی رو با این تعویض کردم ،اسید باز و الکتروشیمیش عالی بود فرصت کردید اونم پیدا کنید یه جا ببینید


سلام خوبی؟نميدونی آقاجانی تو کلاساش چه منبعی رو پیشنهاد میکنه؟

----------


## scorpion2020

> سلام خوبی؟نميدونی آقاجانی تو کلاساش چه منبعی رو پیشنهاد میکنه؟


نکته وتستشو نمیدونم چون قصد شرکت ندارم ولی تو کلاس طول سال جلد سوال ایکیوویراست جدید رو معرفی کرد

----------


## sara177

> اقاجانی این کد تخفیف100 درصد  رو برای بسته شیمی الی داده
> زود برین استفاده کنید دوست جونیا*chem124*
> اینم لینک
> https://khaneshimi.com/product/organicchem/
> 
> یا
> 
> به سایت خانه شیمی ایران مراجعه کنید
> 
> ...



ممنون از اینکه اطلاع دادی. امیدوارم همیشه موفق باشی

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> اقاجانی این کد تخفیف100 درصد  رو برای بسته شیمی الی داده
> زود برین استفاده کنید دوست جونیا*chem124*
> اینم لینک
> https://khaneshimi.com/product/organicchem/
> 
> یا
> 
> به سایت خانه شیمی ایران مراجعه کنید
> 
> ...


خیلی ممنونم  :Yahoo (8): 
مسائل پلیمر ها توی کدوم ویدئو هست؟

----------

